# Like the Gov of CA..I AM BACK



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Not sure what happened..but been up to my butt in gators lately..had to sign up again..but i am back


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

We were all surprised by the "crash" here when it happened... all that lost information.... oh well..... it is good to see you made it back. Are any of those gators decorating the outside of luggage these days?


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

*Hey!*

I want a pair of shoes!


----------



## Hawkeye (May 21, 2004)

I'd settle for a wallet...... with a few crisp, green, hundreds inside....


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Warren , 

The big stripers are running down at Nickajack ... You ineterested in a trip ? Probably making two runs this week -- Thursday and Sat.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Trophycats said:


> Not sure what happened..but been up to my butt in gators lately..had to sign up again..but i am back


Hey T-Cats...Fellers,I believe Warren quotes from the old saying,"When your'e up to your butt in alligators,it's hard to remember that your initial objective was to drain the swamp."


----------



## Trophycats (Jun 6, 2004)

Wendell..wish i could..but got a full plate for the next few weeks..seems some people want to fish for that OTHER fish, so i am quite booked..thanks for the invite though..warren


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

*Stripers?*

I thought this was about catfish? Ok, I like striper fishing too. Pickwick is finally running enough water to pull them in behind the dam.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

This forum is about Catfish people =) .... I am not that good at it , however I like to catch them .. Caught one last weekend that would range in the 10 - 12# area ... Not huge , but was a blast on the lighter tackle I was using ...

Catfish


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

*T-cats....*

Ya'll doin' alot of trips the last couple weeks,ya say...doin' any ketchin'??How 'bout a quick report from your part of the world?Inquirin' minds want to know.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Well the quick report is this ... The stripers in my area seem to be moving away from the dam - Shad is easy to catch with skipjack it is spotty ... The larger catfish do not seem to be biting right now , however if you want to catch 10# and under -- Ther would be little problem filling up coolers ... The bite is mostly channel cats with the occasional blue ... We are taking out Saturday evening and plan on targeting cats -- Hoping to get a few larger ones in the mix ... 

Catfish


----------

